
Is Humanity Suicidal? (1993) - PTPells
http://large.stanford.edu/publications/coal/references/wilson/
======
PTPells
"Perhaps a law of evolution is that intelligence usually extinguishes itself.
This admittedly dour scenario is based on what can be termed the juggernaut
theory of human nature, which holds that people are programmed by their
genetic heritage to be so selfish that a sense of global responsibility will
come too late. Individuals place themselves first, family second, tribe third
and the rest of the world a distant fourth."

